# Any football fans here?



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok im going to start this out by saying i live in green bayin case your the one person left on earth who doesn't know favre got traded to the Jets you do now.ive been a packer fan for 25 years now and this has me puzzled how do you trade a guy who won a super bowl for your team, played hurt when he shouldn't have been playing,lead your team for 16 years while breaking almost every major passing record that they keep track of and a few that they don't,all while smiling in horrible seasons selling tickets and being the face of the green bay packers as well as the NFL to the JETS!!!!! A team that has a small chance if any at even making the playoffs.at least trade the man that put the team where it is today to a team that has a chance at going.500. IDK about Thomson any more, and dont get me wrong Favre isn't free of blame here but OMG I hate to say it but go Vikings!!!!! :wacko:

P.S. sorry about that just had to rant some where


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm a Packer fan (when I was a kid they were winning), and I was disappointed to see him retire after such a great season as they had last year, and with so much promise for the following. But if all I have read is true, it seems like Favre really just screwed himself and the Packers at the same time. How many times can you go around hemming and hawing about whether you want to play or not? The team had to go on forward, and they did. Then Favre changed his mind again. Obviously Favre is way better than Rogers, but how long can you put up with that kind of behavior? They all come out losing on this one.

What's the mood of the die-hard cheese-heads up there?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

Bert H said:


> I'm a Packer fan (when I was a kid they were winning), and I was disappointed to see him retire after such a great season as they had last year, and with so much promise for the following. But if all I have read is true, it seems like Favre really just screwed himself and the Packers at the same time. How many times can you go around hemming and hawing about whether you want to play or not? The team had to go on forward, and they did. Then Favre changed his mind again. Obviously Favre is way better than Rogers, but how long can you put up with that kind of behavior? They all come out losing on this one.
> 
> What's the mood of the die-hard cheese-heads up there?


Agreed the thing was handled by both sides in a very poor manner.If i had said at the end of last season "Brett Favre is going to retire, and then try to come back but the Packers are going to tell him to go lick a toad" you'd have laughed in my face right?I think it wouldn't have happened like this had the packers just traded him out right from the beginning.i mean they told the guy we dont want you to play in GReen Bay, so he said trade or release me they responded well brett TBH we dont want you to play football at all any more for any one ever, we not going to trade or release you but youre welcome to come back and back up arron rodgers?this would be acceptable for the McNabbs or cullpeppers but Brett friggin' favre!?!?!?!!?!?That being said the whole media frenzy was started by Brett and by him alone but the team didnt handle that well either TBH but this all couldve been easily avoided.needless to say the fans here are a bit upset and if this season ends with a losing record i feel REEEEEEAAAAALLLLLLLYYYY bad for rodgers and Thompson will more than likely lose his job. every single throw that kid makes good or bad is going to be the subject of scrutiny and that is not fair, again sorry for the rant but im still just wow'd over this whole fiasco.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

fiasco is a good word for it.


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a Patriots fan, have been since I was 7. I am also a Favre fan. The guy is the last true gunslinger in football. I don't see how a guy like Favre can play for a guy like Mangini. Favre is a laid back jokester, while Mangini is uptight and paranoid. As for the Greenbay fans. You have a great team, perhaps Rogers can get it done. Should be a good season in all.. (hehe it's football! It's always good).


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

I am a massive football fan, also, though most likely not the kind that most of you are into. I am, of course, talking about Australian Rules Football.

Have been a one-eyed Essendon Bombers fan since I was about ten years old (prior to that, I supported a different team basically every week, before I learnt the concept of supporter loyalty...).
Our season started with a huge rush, winning three of our first four games, but we slipped off through the middle due mainly to serious injuries to some of our star players. Now, though, we're on the way back up, having now strung together six wins, and many fans are quietly beginning to think that maybe, just maybe, there might be a finals campaign for us, come September.

The pic below is of Patrick Ryder, one of our young Aboriginal players, who, at 21 years old, is already a star defender/ruckman in the making (check out the vertical leap this kid has!!)









Anyway, just thought I'd throw that into the mix. Nice Thread!


----------

